# What to do with dominant horse that won't let others eat??



## emilyr4664 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have 4 horses and as usual there's one main dominant horse. Well their pasture doesn't have much grass right now due to winter so I've been throwing them hay from square bales but I want to just buy a big round bale so they can eat freely but I know my dominant horse will just keep the others away from it while she eats.. Any suggestions? Idk if I could somehow put the hay bale in a contraption so that its in between 2 fences of pasture. Thanks for any help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if its a round bale, that will last a week or so I wouldnt worry about it. Food dominance usually stems from food shortages. Once they figure out the hay is there all the time they will settle down. The dominant horse will eat its fill then wonder off. Eventually they will all share the round bale.


----------



## AnneGage (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree with Joe4d. Aggressive behaviour around food is usually caused by food shortage. With the round bale, the dominant horse will eat his fill and then move away allowing the other horses to eat. You could also try putting out 4 or 5 small piles of loose hay or single flakes of a small square bale for the first day or so. That gives everyone a chance to eat peacefully until they get used to the round bale being available all the time.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It would probably be in your best interest to get the round bale. No horse is going to eat from it 24/7, well some of ours might, they would thinks it heaven on earth lol. But really, once they get the idea that it ain't going no where your dominant horse will probably back off. 

The other things you can do would be to tie the dominant one to his own hay supply. Kind of a pain because you have untie when your done. 

Or you can spread the piles REALLY far appart so the dominant horse can't guard all of them. If she shoos one horse away they have another pile to go to. I like to put out one more pile then the amount of horses, this way it decreases the "carousel effect" lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually, when I got my boy, he had been pastured with 2 more dominant horses and neither let him eat off the round bale... he was extremely skinny when I got him. So sometimes a dominant horse will keep others from the food just because. WHere we board now, they have round bale feeders that look like little kids play houses, with a big "window" on each side... since each horse has their own "side" and really dont see the others, there has been no issues. ( seems to also protect it from the elements a bit better as well!)


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Get 2 round bales.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I've seen horses actually stand by the hay to keep others from eating, or lay down on fallen hay to do same. Pretty successfully too.

Same with water trough.

Much depends on how much room you have for them to spread out after dominant one eats too. If not much, then will have to tie him up.


----------



## emilyr4664 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok thank yall for your suggestions!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Joe4d said:


> if its a round bale, that will last a week or so I wouldnt worry about it. Food dominance usually stems from food shortages. Once they figure out the hay is there all the time they will settle down. The dominant horse will eat its fill then wonder off. Eventually they will all share the round bale.


I disagree.

Some horses are bossy just to be bossy.

I would pull the dominate horse from the group during feeding for a few days. Once the others get into a routine, put the boss back in. By then the other horses will have a routine and new structure. The old boss will have to restake his claim. By pushing all of the horses around instead of just one - he'll be the one not eating.

When tossing hay - make sure you allow space for the horses to stand without infringing on anothers space. They should have room to walk around their personal pile without bumping into a pasture buddy.


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

I think the hay needs to be separated so they all get a turn. I've seen plenty of horses at the yard get cross in the paddock and guard their own food, so it's not something they will suddenly just stop doing. You don't want the horses fighting each other for it or one going hungry which will happen.


----------



## Tiamo (Oct 16, 2012)

What about unrolling the bale? My friend does this but she has enough horses one bales gone in 24 hours


----------

